# What is the current status of Clustered File systems

## Cheyenne

I need to set up a clustered file system, and was wondering what the possible selections are available?

I've done a search on gfs(2) and ocfs(2) w.r.t gentoo and while I have found "hits", most of the results have been folks asking the question, with a few that have indicated that they were able to cobble something together, but without details.

So...

What clustered filesystems are people recommending out there (if any) for gentoo's use?

----------

## ianw1974

Maybe GlusterFS?  It's available in portage as well.  Very nice in fact, have used it.

----------

## Claer

ceph and moosefs are also in portage.

Ceph is kernel based while gluster and moose are based on fuse.

I didn't test any (I don't have the use ... yet;)) but heard good things of moose over gluster (more reliable). gluster is more deployed.

----------

## Cheyenne

Ceph, ClusterFS and Moosefs are all distributed filesystems, where you have a set of file servers that clients connect to.

The situation that I have is a SAN with fiber connections that is being shared between two systems, and sharing the LUN(s) between the systems.  No need for file traffic going across the network (though locking does go across the network).

----------

